# Tilapia fillets on the gasser



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Tilapia fillets on the gasser

2 tilapia fillets
on the FrogMat
with Mrs.Dash (salt free)
on the grill to 145Â°- 8'mins
don't flip them, just slide the frogmat on and off the grill

I keep working on my tartar/remoulade
BluePlate mayo, horseradish, lemon juice, ground Piquin peppers, capers
fresh cilantro, green onion, dill - chopped

this one came out good - but...
replace the mayo with Greek yogurt? been wantin' to try that
replace the lemon juice with CYM- cheap yellow mustard
the constants are the Piquin pepper, capers, cilantro, green onion & dill


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

A very simple tartar sauce to try is just: Mayo, plus equal amounts of onion, and sweet pickle relish, and add a squirt of lemon. Toss in some peppers if you want heat.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> A very simple tartar sauce to try is just: Mayo, plus equal amounts of onion, and sweet pickle relish, and add a squirt of lemon. Toss in some peppers if you want heat.


*Dick
gotta* have the dill, the cilantro, with the green onion & garlic


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

CaptJack said:


> *Dick
> gotta* have the dill, the cilantro, with the green onion & garlic


This. Yup!


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Tilapia? Gas Grill? You are a brave man posting that up.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Milkjug said:


> Tilapia? Gas Grill? You are a brave man posting that up.


it's the easiest way to cook fish i have ever done
i don't flip them
just leave them on to 145Â°
about 8'mins


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

My issue..Not a Talapia fan since the source seems to be an issue..I'd go with Mahi and on the charcoal grill, better flavor


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good . Tastes better... 



I dont make tartar much and if I do, it would be a Creole type .

You might want to upgrade a few things. I noticed you use no -salt items like I do . If you haven't, rinse the capers, rinse n drain
use Real a real lemon squeezed strained juice
horseradish, kraft is ok, but 1 dollar more will get you a better radish. take it from someone who makes it from scratch.

I been skipping the Mayo and subbing a greek plain yogurt on remoulades and Aioli. 



Try adding some seeded and pulp removed tomatoes, par-boiled celery, n cayenne 
creole / coarse brown mustard or Dijon


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

IS that the farm raised tilapia from the chinese poop factory ? 

Minus the Tilapaia looks good.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tacrapia*

Tacrapia fish is just nasty... Soft and mush. Tried it several times and it just keeps getting worst. Sorry for being negative.


----------



## gacman (Sep 17, 2009)

we shot a bunch of tilapia bowfishing, I think it was the guadalupe river a few years ago. Big ones, tasted great. 

Great pics, I like the blonde.


----------

